

Kindle for Android - wwortiz
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=165849822

======
Niten
Thanks for posting this. I registered with Amazon for email notifications when
this was to be released, but they didn't send me anything.

It works great on my HTC Incredible so far, including Whispersync with my
Kindle 2. I wish it supported search and included a dictionary like my Kindle
2 does, but since even Kindle For PC doesn't have these features yet I suppose
I'll have to wait.

My one big UI gripe so far is that the phone's back button isn't used for
navigation like the back button on the Kindle hardware; instead it takes you
straight to the welcome screen. The navigation feature analogous to the
hardware Kindle's back button is bizarrely exposed as a separate choice
through the application menu.

------
lenni
The barcode doesn't work for me: Item not found. I'm on a HTC Hero, Android
1.5 (argh), T-Mobile Germany.

Are there any minimum system requirements?

Edit: Duh, it says on the page that you need 1.6.

------
ydant
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1469466>

------
jrockway
Doesn't work on my Magic + Cyanogen 5. Random words from my book show up, but
they are interspersed with strings of Japanese and other random Unicode
characters.

Who knew that rendering a subset of HTML could be so difficult...

~~~
rcoder
I don't really think that it's fair to blame Amazon for problems you have
running their app on older hardware with a gray market ROM image.

It's hard enough to run tests on the legitimate Android configurations active
on the market. Trying to account for homebrew setups like Cyanogen would be a
recipe for lots of pain and effort with very little payoff.

~~~
jrockway
How is Cyanogen any different from any other Android 2.1 image?

------
eston
As a Droid owner, I'm happy. I've been waiting for this.

That said, I feel as if perhaps Kindle's killed itself. I can buy a $200
Android tablet with a decent, colour TN LCD and run this app on it.

------
Estragon
I forsee a lot of illicit copying in the future of Amazon's ebooks.

An interesting question is whether this app will work in the emulator. If so,
it means you can have ebooks on your laptop.

~~~
wwortiz
There are already versions for laptops if you use a mac or windows (and at
least you can VM this if you run linux and it doesn't work on a linux android
VM)

Mac:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000464931)

Windows:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000426311)

------
tkahn6
<50 downloads as of now

~~~
wwortiz
Android market must be updated nightly or something with download count as
there are over 380 ratings.

